# woc-sonic chic



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 7, 2008)

i was thinking about getting

Merrily
Lovething
Gentle

What's on your list?


----------



## crystalado (Jul 7, 2008)

warm soul, gentle, dainty and gleeful!


----------



## janelle (Jul 7, 2008)

Delete


----------



## janelle (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't decide. Help!!! what do you all think are the top 3 or 4 must haves? Oh I'm NC45 by the way.


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

so far merily is on my list..


----------



## damsel (Jul 7, 2008)

pleasantry for me. i'll have to see about the others when i go in on thursday.


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 7, 2008)

My list includes Love Thing, Love Joy, Merrily, Gleeful


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_My list includes Love Thing, Love Joy, Merrily, Gleeful_

 
That's my list too >_< I'm skipping the lighter ones because I don't think they would do anything more than act like a highlight on my skin. I'd love to see some swatches on dark skin tones.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 8, 2008)

Before I went to see these in person I wanted Nuance and Gentle, maybe Lovejoy too.

On seeing them, I didn't get one. I felt that Nuance hardly showed up and it just looked like nude shimmer. It also looked a bit like Gingerly colour wise...and I have that already.

Gentle....ok but nothing special about it. I had to layer it a few times to get payoff too. I was really disappointed. I think though for once I was using my head and being smart by realising that I had no real need for them because they aren't that different in effect from other blushes that I have.

But I'd like to see swatches on other WOC....


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_That's my list too >_< I'm skipping the lighter ones because I don't think they would do anything more than act like a highlight on my skin. I'd love to see some swatches on dark skin tones._

 
I'm a NC50 / NW45 & I got Merrily, Love Thing & Gleeful which I adore, I'm considering getting backups even though you don't need to use much product.

I posted up swatches the other day


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Before I went to see these in person I wanted Nuance and Gentle, maybe Lovejoy too.

...
But I'd like to see swatches on other WOC...._

 
What did you think of Lovejoy?  This one interests me.  I'm NC40.

I was thinking of Nuance too...but it sounds like that one isn't going to show up too well.  I always hope to like the "light" ones but am always worried they won't show up - and usually, I have to order without seeing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I'm thinking these:
- Merrily
- Love Joy 
- Love Thing
- Gleeful (?) or Gentle (?)

I really only want 3 of them at most...so, please help me pare down!


----------



## damsel (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_pleasantry for me. i'll have to see about the others when i go in on thursday._

 
i was a bit adamant about a few of these, but honestly they all look gorgeous. i got merrily, love joy & nuance in the store today then i ordered pleasantry, dainty, gentle & warm soul online.

when i swatched them in the store i wanted all of them, but in an effort to show restraint i only bought 3. i still had the swatches on my hand long after i left the store and they looked so pretty i couldn't resist. i love these blushes & i love msf so why not? they are so much better that regular blushes.

i didn't get two of them [they were both pretty, just not what i was looking for]: love thing [too dark] and gleeful [too similar to merrily, on my skin atleast].


----------



## makeba (Jul 10, 2008)

i am getting love joy


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_i was thinking about getting

Merrily
Lovething
Gentle

What's on your list?_

 
I got those 3 today and love them. I am NC 35 btw.


----------



## redecouverte (Jul 10, 2008)

my wishlist: love thing and merrily


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked up Love Joy and Love Thing.  Merrily was also in the running, but in the end, there wasn't enough of a difference between it and Love Thing (on _my_ cheeks) to justify getting both.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

hi girls,

i had the same problem with you guys that merrily, gleeful, and love thing were super close on the cheeks.  they looked different on the hand swatched but on my face, they were quite similar.

i couldn't tell if it was the awful nordstrom lighting though so...i ended up with all three of those plus gentle and love joy. 

i kinda did the same thing -- where i tried to be good and pared down to only gleeful, gentle and love joy at nordstrom...then i walked around the mall and went to mac and bought love thing and merrily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i need to try them out a bit more in natural light and see which ones i want to keep and which to swap. 

after reading these posts about similar on cheek vs. on hand experiences, i'm thinking maybe i should just pick one out of love thing, merrily, and gleeful and return the other two...but which?

NC40


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 11, 2008)

lovejoy = x rocks (have to use w/ 187/188)
nauances = spaced out plus fluerry 

there both are great .


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a question for you ladies I have no mineral products from mac I would love to try them. But BE irritates my skin. Will the mac products do the same? I really want the MSF natural


----------



## NaturalT (Jul 11, 2008)

I love mineral blushes but im tempted to pic up the Exhibit A by Nars in order to get a longer lasting color pay off. I usually use the BE im amused which I think is similar to love thing or merrily but the staying power is minimal in the BE blush. Has anyone seen a longer lasting color on their cheeks with this blush (say 5 hours)? I would rather stick to mac lol


----------



## sweetface (Jul 11, 2008)

I went today and tried on gentle and pleasantry, I really liked how pleasantry looked on me so I think I'm going to get that one, gentle was too cool toned for me and looks almost purplish

ETA: Changed my mind, I was overcome with excitement, but I'm going to stick with my policy of NARS blush only and pass on this collection.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I'm a NC50 / NW45 & I got Merrily, Love Thing & Gleeful which I adore, I'm considering getting backups even though you don't need to use much product.

I posted up swatches the other day_

 
I love, love, love Merrily. I expected these mineralized blushes to be glitter bombs like some of the shimmery MSFs; but they, like the Electroflash MES, go on like butter and give my skin a glow. I have enlarged pores which do not look good w/glittery-type MSF. These blushes are much richer and longer lasting than MAC's regular blushes. I'll put them right up there w/NARS blushes. MAC needs to bring back more of these w/a large variety of colors. They got this one right, too.

I swatched Love Joy on my skin and couldn't "see" it. It's the exact same shade as my skin - NW45. 

I ordered Love Thing and Gleeful online. Haven't received them, yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I have a question for you ladies I have no mineral products from mac I would love to try them. But BE irritates my skin. Will the mac products do the same? I really want the MSF natural_

 
BE foundation and face colors irritated my skin (read -- burned if I sweated). But I use MACs mineral powder foundation, skin finishes, blushes, and natural MSF powder. No irritation whatsoever. Before the new powder foundation came out, I used the Natural MSF powder as foundation. I don't see the difference in them, so when I run out of the powder foundation, I won't re-purchase 'cause the Natural MSF powder works fine as a foundation for me.

BTW, which brush does everyone use to apply these blushes? I have the 181SE, but when I felt the 181 in the store, it was so much softer and fluffier. But if you have the 181SE from last year's Novel Twist collection, it'll work, too, along with the 188 if you want to use a lighter hand.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 12, 2008)

going back for gentle.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_*lovejoy = x rocks *(have to use w/ 187/188)
nauances = spaced out plus fluerry 

there both are great ._

 
You think so?  Love Joy is more coppery to me.  It actually reminds me a little of NARS's Lovejoy.  X-Rocks is a plummy brown on me.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You think so? Love Joy is more coppery to me. It actually reminds me a little of NARS's Lovejoy. X-Rocks is a plummy brown on me._

 
for a close yeah i do (on my skin)...i have both .. and xrocks shimmers more maybe slight different....yeah i seen the nar's swatch pretty close.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

I started out drooling over swatches for Nuance and Warm Soul, and then a swatch of Love Thing caught my eye. My concerns about the first two were that they wouldn't show up on my nw 45ish skin well, and I was correct. But when I put on Merrily, OMG, y'all I fell in love! I may still go back and hey Love Thing, when my budget permits ( I only planned on getting Sea & Sky from Electroflash, which I love, by the way), but Merrily is a thing to behold. *clutches it close to my heart*


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm nw45 and i have never bought a blush in my life.  i don't live near a MAC counter but would like to buy two of these.  i want to get merrily or gleeful, but i also want one that is more subtle...that will just give a bronzy glow.  would warm soul or love joy be best for this?  thanks in advance for your suggestions!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_i'm nw45 and i have never bought a blush in my life.  i don't live near a MAC counter but would like to buy two of these.  i want to get merrily or gleeful, but i also want one that is more subtle...that will just give a bronzy glow.  would warm soul or love joy be best for this?  thanks in advance for your suggestions!!!_

 
IMO Love Joy would be the better one. we're the same coloring, and I swatched them yesterday.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like Love Thing! The mineral blushes are so much easier to apply than the normal powder blushes. I want to get merrily too.


----------



## damsel (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_i'm nw45 and i have never bought a blush in my life.  i don't live near a MAC counter but would like to buy two of these.  i want to get merrily or gleeful, but i also want one that is more subtle...that will just give a bronzy glow.  would warm soul or love joy be best for this?  thanks in advance for your suggestions!!!_

 
merrily v. gleeful: *merrily*
warm soul v. love joy: *love joy*

i have all of these, but if i had to choose two based on your skintone and preferences those would be it.


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_merrily v. gleeful: *merrily*
warm soul v. love joy: *love joy*

i have all of these, but if i had to choose two based on your skintone and preferences those would be it._

 
may i ask why merrily over gleeful???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_for a close yeah i do (on my skin)...i have both .. and xrocks shimmers more maybe slight different....yeah i seen the nar's swatch pretty close.








_

 
I can see that.  Just goes to show how much colors differ from person to person.


----------



## damsel (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_may i ask why merrily over gleeful???_

 
merrily is the more vivid of the two. it's brighter, has better color payoff and is prettier [the gold specks are more apparent]. if you want it to look like gleeful you can apply it lightly [i.e. 187]. for a truer color use the 129, it's very versatile.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_may i ask why merrily over gleeful???_

 
 IMO, it's warmer and more vibrant. I had absolutely no intention of even bothering with it prior to seeing it in store. Once I put it on, the game was OVAH! Merrily is by far my favorite of those two. The better pink for NW45 is Love Thing, IMO. Then gleeful, after Love thing. Merrily has a more reddish tone as opposed to pink, but it gives a healthy rosy glow.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm NW35 and so far I got Love Joy and Love Thing. I checked them all out at my counter except for Warm Soul (they didn't have that one in the display). I still want more tho. 

My list of possibilities include:
-Merrily
-Nuance
-Gentle
-Pleasantry
-Warm Soul (if I ever see it)

Which ones do you guys think are the top 2 or 3 of that list to get, considering my NW35 skin and the two I already have?


----------



## Helima (Jul 14, 2008)

Just wondering...I am NW47.
Did Lovejoy not show up at all or could you at least some color/shimmer?
I am wondering if would give a nice glow.


----------



## NaturalT (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I started out drooling over swatches for Nuance and Warm Soul, and then a swatch of Love Thing caught my eye. My concerns about the first two were that they wouldn't show up on my nw 45ish skin well, and I was correct. But when I put on Merrily, OMG, y'all I fell in love! I may still go back and hey Love Thing, when my budget permits ( I only planned on getting Sea & Sky from Electroflash, which I love, by the way), but Merrily is a thing to behold. *clutches it close to my heart*_

 
I went in to MAC today with my heart set on love thing but Merrily stole it! It has a nice glowy red/pink look that is buildable and doesnt look to harsh. I think it has a pretty good staying power because it is so buildable. Lovething was more plummy red or burgundy which was cool but Merrily is a better look for me. I think im in love with it!


----------



## jmeis (Jul 15, 2008)

I ended up with Love Joy, Love Thing & Gleeful. I didn't like Merrily once I swatched it on me


----------



## d n d (Jul 17, 2008)

I got Love Thing.  It's a pretty color but it is SUPER pigmented.   I am not really a blush person, but this color caught my eye at the store.


----------



## entyce08 (Jul 17, 2008)

i ended up with merrily & love thing ........love them both!!! i'm nc45 for reference............


----------



## Starry (Jul 18, 2008)

I got 

Warm Soul
Love Joy 
Pleasantry

I was really surprised with Pleasantry I tried it just for fun and ended up really liking it. It is a really soft pink and adds just a touch of color to my skin.

I also love how these blend and when they warm up on the skin they really do glow. Love these! NC 44-45 for reference


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 22, 2008)

i ended up with merrily and lovething.  I think i might get love joy and gleeful.


----------



## makeba (Jul 26, 2008)

i went to the mac store today to purchase some items and was turned on by love thing over lovejoy. Lovejoy is a beautiful color but love thing blew me away even merrily was nice. i thought merrily was close to serenly which i already have but it wasnt. merrily was more peachy and beautiful so this will be my next purchase. i gotta slow down becuz i spent way to much in the past two days.


----------



## Belini (Aug 11, 2008)

hey everyone

I tried merily and lovething and they were just too red/muddy for my NC42 skin. I really liked Pleasantry but is it too similar to dollymix??


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey ladies!

I ended up getting Nuance and Love Joy. (I also bought Mocha blush instead of the pinks from this collection because I needed something pink and matte.) All of my blushes shimmer so I needed a change. 

Nuance is invisible on me. I guess it's supposed to be right? It's like a highlight. I guess I'll keep it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, I'm between NC 45 and NC 50... so I'm best matched in NW43 if that matters to anyone.  (Why isn't there and NC47? Serious question.)


----------



## damsel (Aug 11, 2008)

my top three from this collection are:
pleasantry
love joy
gleeful


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2008)

I love using nuance w/ pleasantry over it


----------

